

Sony discontinues the Minidisc Format - commanderj
http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/02/04/sony-discontinues-the-minidisc-format#.URGBTbmNqmc.facebook

======
jack-r-abbit
I was sure this was going to be one of those "Hey look at this old article I
found" type posts for us to laugh at. Who knew the MiniDisc was even still
around enough to actually announce they are going to discontinue it? lol

